# sauger at racine



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys so the sauger bite when it gets colder there do u jig with minno minnows or what I have a boat is it safe and easyer to fish that way


----------



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

Where is a good place on the river to catch sauger


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Yeah Jigs and minnow is the key. You can fish at the dam on the walk way but I am normally in a boat.


----------



## coondog32 (Jun 20, 2011)

What's the best time of year


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Spring is good and late October through November is good.


----------

